# Does Reading USMB 'Count'?



## AVG-JOE (May 10, 2009)

garyd said:


> You wnt to learn to write as in short stories novels etc? The first step is to start reading. That's not my idea either, that comes from Dean Koontz. And write, jot down ideas and then think about how it would work out and how best to say it. If you know nothing about grammar learn something quickly. If your grammar isn't at least decent you'll never get an editor or much of anyone else in the publishing biz to read it. And obviously if they don't read it it won't get published. This place isn't the best place to practice because most of us here give grammar and spelling a pass unless you really piss us off.
> 
> You've got to hook them within the first two paragraphs if you are a newby. Publishing is a business if you don't have name rec, you aren't going to get a lot of lee way generally.



Does reading USMB 'count' as reading?

I say it does.

Just like in most novels out there, here you see the good the bad and the ugly.  

Shame the (insert your anti-deity here) and tell the truth, I'll admit to adding my 2 cents to each category.

-Joe


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 10, 2009)

I consider anything that requires a degree of concentration, reading.  I don't think reading USMB posts count.  Although I have to say some people's posts based on good research are highly elucidating.


----------



## KittenKoder (May 10, 2009)

You can only read a specific book so many times before it's no longer interested, and most people don't enjoy every single book out there (I only read three authors and a few unknown ones). The internet is one huge, never ending, always changing, living novel. Hell, one could get more sci-fi, fantasy, drama, and comedy online than anywhere else. So yeah, anything on the web is considered reading.


----------



## AVG-JOE (May 10, 2009)

PoliticalChic said:


> I consider anything that requires a degree of concentration, reading.  I don't think reading USMB posts count.  Although I have to say some people's posts based on good research are highly elucidating.



So you DO care!

-Joe


----------



## AVG-JOE (May 10, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> You can only read a specific book so many times before it's no longer interested, and most people don't enjoy every single book out there (I only read three authors and a few unknown ones). *The internet is one huge, never ending, always changing, living novel.* Hell, one could get more sci-fi, fantasy, drama, and comedy online than anywhere else. So yeah, anything on the web is considered reading.



I LIKE the way you're thinking!

-Joe


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 10, 2009)

AVG-JOE said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > I consider anything that requires a degree of concentration, reading.  I don't think reading USMB posts count.  Although I have to say some people's posts based on good research are highly elucidating.
> ...



Of course.  When have I given the impression that I didn't?


----------



## submarinepainter (May 10, 2009)

I think it counts , I almost always end up reading more about the subjects .


----------



## random3434 (May 10, 2009)

I'm not a "reading snob." 

I'll read anything, even the boring newsletter my condo ass. sends out!  


I have learned all kinds of things on here from other posters, be it silly stuff like funny names for body parts, to how corrupt this world can be. 

This place is as entertaining as a lot of things people read, it has a lot of chapters of various subjects, and characters that either piss you off or you start to care for!


----------



## AVG-JOE (May 10, 2009)

PoliticalChic said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Just because I know you love me doesn't mean I'm not thrilled to hear you say it!  

-Joe


----------



## AVG-JOE (May 10, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> I'm not a "reading snob."
> 
> *I'll read anything, even the boring newsletter my condo ass. sends out!*
> 
> ...



As long as you never stoop to reading the boring ass letter your condo sends out.  

-Joe


----------



## Dis (May 10, 2009)

I'll take the title of reading snob, gladly.. There's some people's crap here I just won't waste my time on.  When the only response you have (continuously) for something that someone posts is "Seriously?", you learn to stop reading, and start bypassing.  For starters, about 100% of the Conspiracy Theory forums.


----------



## AVG-JOE (May 10, 2009)

Dis said:


> I'll take the title of reading snob, gladly.. There's some people's crap here I just won't waste my time on.  When the only response you have (continuously) for something that someone posts is "Seriously?", you learn to stop reading, and start bypassing.  For starters, about 100% of the Conspiracy Theory forums.



We have a Conspiracy Theory Forum?!?

​
Cool!

-Joe


----------



## Dis (May 10, 2009)

AVG-JOE said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > I'll take the title of reading snob, gladly.. There's some people's crap here I just won't waste my time on.  When the only response you have (continuously) for something that someone posts is "Seriously?", you learn to stop reading, and start bypassing.  For starters, about 100% of the Conspiracy Theory forums.
> ...



Snob!


----------



## garyd (May 10, 2009)

Considering how bad the grammar and spelling is here at times I'm not entirely sure it would count.

The main reason you read other works is to learn something of writing styles which helps over time with developing your own. Hit your local library too. I suspect it likely has a few dozen books on the subject not a few of which may contian valuable tips as to where you can go to get published and minimum acceptable words etc for a given publisher.


----------



## dilloduck (May 10, 2009)

Are you kidding----the USMB crowd knows everything about anything. What else you could possibly read that hasn't been said here ? Anyone who doesn't read it is getting dumber by the moment and isn't having nearly as much fun. I shocked I tell ya!


----------



## random3434 (May 10, 2009)

Dis said:


> I'll take the title of reading snob, gladly.. There's some people's crap here I just won't waste my time on.  When the only response you have (continuously) for something that someone posts is "Seriously?", you learn to stop reading, and start bypassing.  For starters, about 100% of the Conspiracy Theory forums.



Dang Dis, you're missing out not reading the CT Forums! 

Without reading them, how else are you going to know that 9/11 was an inside job, there really were no men on the moon, aliens and humans have been mixing their genes since B.C., Prince William is really the anti-Christ, The Rockefellers are the head of the Illuminati, and under the Denver Airport the Masons meet to plan to take over the World!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dilloduck (May 10, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > I'll take the title of reading snob, gladly.. There's some people's crap here I just won't waste my time on.  When the only response you have (continuously) for something that someone posts is "Seriously?", you learn to stop reading, and start bypassing.  For starters, about 100% of the Conspiracy Theory forums.
> ...



oh GREAT----now you blew the ending for me !!


----------



## AVG-JOE (May 10, 2009)

garyd said:


> Considering how bad the grammar and spelling is here at times I'm not entirely sure it would count.
> 
> The main reason you read other works is to learn something of writing styles which helps over time with developing your own. Hit your local library too. I suspect it likely has a few dozen books on the subject not a few of which may contian valuable tips as to where you can go to get published and minimum acceptable words etc for a given publisher.



Sometimes the best lessons are negative lessons - as in what *not* to do.

-Joe


----------



## AVG-JOE (May 10, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...





			
				The Mean Old USMB Software said:
			
		

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to dilloduck again.



Bummer, Dude!



-Joe


----------



## Dis (May 10, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > I'll take the title of reading snob, gladly.. There's some people's crap here I just won't waste my time on.  When the only response you have (continuously) for something that someone posts is "Seriously?", you learn to stop reading, and start bypassing.  For starters, about 100% of the Conspiracy Theory forums.
> ...



Eh?  Eots brings the "common knowledge" to every thread outside the CT forum.


----------



## random3434 (May 10, 2009)

Dis said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...




Only if you click on his youtube videos!


----------



## dilloduck (May 10, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



 NOOOOOOOO  STOPPPPPPP


----------



## Dis (May 10, 2009)

Oh, and _everyone_ who is _anyone_ knows that Prince William is the Antichrist.


----------



## garyd (May 11, 2009)

Nah you actually have to have some actiual power to be the anti-christ. He's just born into that right circle where he will be treated like a child whether he is or not until he either dies of old age or assumes the throne.  If there is a devil around there anywhere it's his grandma who appears not to have changed over much in the last 20 odd years.


----------



## KittenKoder (May 11, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...



*does the Eots video summoning chant .... just to annoy Dillo*


----------



## garyd (May 11, 2009)

Don't think it will work here... In this plkace you actually have to be able to tell the difference between fiction and non-fiction. EOTS can't.


----------

